
Researchers propose a new approach for dismantling online hate networks - Anon84
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/8/22/20827509/online-hate-networks-neil-johnson-george-washington-miami-facebook-vkontakte
======
h2odragon
Academic study of trolling, round two: now with new vocabulary!

When people we don't like are safely removed from the internet, will we waffle
about the possibility of them traveling to meet and talk in person? Shouldn't
we be considering ways to prevent that?

------
whenchamenia
A group proposes a new way to disinfranchise another group, because they
discuss disinfranchising a third. Do these idiots never step back to think
about their actions?

